# Where to purchase Hitachi Shirogami 1 Steel?



## Shimmer (May 16, 2011)

Can someone please provide a list of suppliers for this steel.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rottman (May 16, 2011)

That's gonna be interesting if you'll find it outside of Japan.


----------



## rockbox (May 16, 2011)

I don't think they sell it outside of Japan. Carter gets it through his old connections from when was in Japan. Why Shirogami? There are plenty of great carbon steels to be had in the US.


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2011)

If I can't get ahold of Shirogami 1, then I'd like to go for C135U.

Anyone know where I can obtain this??


----------



## watercrawl (May 16, 2011)

Never even heard of that one. Google, here I come.


----------



## Rottman (May 16, 2011)

So you're looking after a very high carbon with not much else? Ever heard of C145SC (1.1590.01). 1.45 C, 0.25 Mn and nothing else. It's made from Armco pure iron #4, purest commerically available iron.


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2011)

Rottman said:


> So you're looking after a very high carbon with not much else? Ever heard of C145SC (1.1590.01). 1.45 C, 0.25 Mn and nothing else. It's made from Armco pure iron #4, purest commerically available iron.


 

Excellent. Where can I purchase?


----------



## Aldo Bruno (May 16, 2011)

That's my language. I've been looking at:

1.1563 / C125U 1.20 to 1.35 Carbon and .10 to .35 Mang.

1.2008 / ------ 1.35 to 1.50 Carbon .25 / .40 Mang. and .5 Chrome

1.2063 / ------ 1.40 to 1.60 Carbon .50 / .70 Mang. and 1.30 / 1.50 Chrome

I would love to bring some of these Ultra High Carbons in stock. Trouble is finding enough people interested to make it worth having made. Rottman, is the C145SC commercially available. It would be a screamer to heat treat.


----------



## Rottman (May 16, 2011)

It is available through the German metallurgist Achim Wirtz, there was only one ton made of this stuff for him in a virgin/brand new furnace and - surprise - surprise - it is expensive. Due to the high end iron Phosphorus and Sulphur is down to a tenth of Hitachi shirogami.


----------

